

Service to determine site platform - vwtom

Does anyone know of a website which will accept a URI and return a description of the platform and applications used to host, deliver and build the site.  I thought I had one in my del.icio.us saves...but seems to be mia.<p>Thanks,
Tom
======
xirium
<http://www.netcraft.com/> can be used to determine platform.

------
ptm
<http://builtwith.com/>

